# US Government tries to restrict fiction writers freedom of speech!



## atomicalien (Mar 21, 2007)

In Florida, Atomic Alien Productions and more specifically author and filmmaker Ryan C. Stith have been silenced with a gag order by the Federal Bureau of Investigation over a science fiction / horror novel, that claimed to include visible as well as hidden and decoded clues taken from ancient scripture that made claim that an uprising of a new race would soon exterminate the planet. These alleged "authentic Aramaic scriptures" encapsulate the answer to our existence and the future of our demise. 

Apparently even though the authorities do not think the material is authentic they do see it as a threat and therefore placed a seal of classified information on all scriptures, documents, websites, images, blogs, and emails containing anything about the "Avinale Cipacol" or 'Final Principle/Judgment', the ancient book of other-worldly revelations. Atomic Alien Productions says it plans to continue on with the publication of the book under scrutiny by the government entitled, "The Next Project", even though most promotional material has been removed from the websites and many major book chains have been secretly threatened if the book ever hit the shelves. Author, Ryan Stith claims that regardless of the authorities judgment the books release will go on as scheduled for Friday, April 13th, 2007 and as of right now will still be available on Amazon.com, Lulu.com, and the official website at atomicalien.s5.com . 

To read excerpts from the novel _The Next Project_, or to find out more about how to protest this abomination of our first amendment rights, visit the Atomic Alien Productions website at Atomic Alien Productions , or the Official website for the book/film at Available Website.


----------



## bruno-1012 (Mar 21, 2007)

J.D. worth checking this out - looks a bit suspicious.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 21, 2007)

Eh? 'Tis a press release for a sf/horror novel....


----------



## The Ace (Mar 21, 2007)

It doesn't fit, the government would have to get someone to buy a copy of the book before it could be read, and why would they care ?

  P.S. one blind link and one request for subscription.


----------



## Nesacat (Mar 22, 2007)

Now that does not sound right by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm operating under the assumption that it's a publicity hoax to help promote their projects. Nothing packs 'em in like the scent of forbidden fruit!


----------



## atomicalien (Mar 22, 2007)

As for the skeptics, we welcome you debate in the matter. That is why this is being released. Just to get the information out there so that everyone can see what the US Government is doing. If we all work together, regardless if you believe the information stated above or not, then we would control the congress, we could control the politicans views on issues. They would bow to us.... But so far society has yet to band together for such an undertaking. Let us hope that one day that will change.

Also for the first post where someone said there was a broken link, the URL was mis-spelled.

Father Of Darkness The Movie Official Website
That is the actual URL will you will find more information. Much has been removed because of the order, but should soon return


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 22, 2007)

Curt Chiarelli said:


> I'm operating under the assumption that it's a publicity hoax to help promote their projects.


 
Same here. If there was a gagging order it goes through the Federal courts with an clear paper trail.

Otherwise the threats not to publish can be easily silenced by wearing an aluminium foil hat. 

atomicalien, try not to treat us like prats and we won't treat you like a prat.


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 23, 2007)

Sounds like "Blair Witch" again...

(Okay, I'm British but) I don't imagine the FBI is stupid enough to try to ban a book/film of fiction unless it is based on, for example, the memoirs of someone who's spent 20 years working for the government/agency/defence contractor/military etc. Everyone knows what happens when stuff gets banned - in the UK it's a music artist's dream for Radio1 (one of the leading national broadcasters of current chart music) to ban your record - as long as it's half playable its cert for number one!


----------



## Susan Boulton (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh brother!

Just read the bit about "The book of the Dead." They were not "mortuary spells " but a collection of religious and magic text known to the ancient Egyptians as "The Chapters of Coming-forth by Day" to allow the "dead" to walk with the living according to the beliefs at that time, also the texts allowed the dead to interact with the living. Cursing people was a favourite from the translations I have read.

The book "book of the dead"by the late Dr R.O. Faulkner is a superb peice of work, (It translates the papyrus prepared for the scribe, Ani, which are one of the greatest treasures of the British Museum) but to link this to vampires is, well, fiction of the highest order.(and sadly I don't mean good fiction, that, in my opinion, has no need to say it is "real" to get sales)

Oh, most of the texts that have been found span the time 1500BC to 250BC never heard of any later.....


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 23, 2007)

As a writer I find your ethics regarding promotion of your works to be, well, off. You should be clear and concise, not elusive and full of trickery. This is a press release, and I am fairly certain that unless you can provide an official cease letter then you are just full of balogna. 

That being said, you won't get my dollars approaching the sale with misleading information.

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------

